# Makita 3612C collet problem



## W C Slad (Jan 12, 2012)

I have a Makita 3612C router that I have had for years. When it was new, I could change bits with no problem, but as time went on, when I tried to remove/change bits, the collet nut would loosen but the collet would not. I have never bottomed the bits out or abused the router in any way. I took it to a Makita dealer (with a bit still in it). They informed me that Makita had a problem with this particular router, but that there was no cure for the problem. I can change bits out, but a hammer and punch is not the way to do it, (common sense!). Has anyone else had this problem? If so, what was the solution? Thanks for any and all help.

Bill


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day 

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us, Bill.

I, and a few of the forumites, use this router and I have not heard of this problem before.

I think the Makita dealer was trying to sell you a new router.......

Are you able to remove the nut and collet completely from the router with the bit still attached?

If not, you may have cross threaded the nut.

Are you able to just buy a replacement nut/collett?

Sorry, I cannot help any more that that. I Harrysin was around I am sure he would be able to help as he has a couple of Makita routers...


----------



## W C Slad (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you jw for your reply. I can take the collet nut off w/o any problem, so not cross threaded. I do not remember if I can remove the collet with the bit still in it (old age, I guess). I have tried everything that I can think of short of buying new collets. For some reason, they just are not releasing. I will try what you suggested and get back to you. Thanks again.

Bill


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill




=== 



W C Slad said:


> I have a Makita 3612C router that I have had for years. When it was new, I could change bits with no problem, but as time went on, when I tried to remove/change bits, the collet nut would loosen but the collet would not. I have never bottomed the bits out or abused the router in any way. I took it to a Makita dealer (with a bit still in it). They informed me that Makita had a problem with this particular router, but that there was no cure for the problem. I can change bits out, but a hammer and punch is not the way to do it, (common sense!). Has anyone else had this problem? If so, what was the solution? Thanks for any and all help.
> 
> Bill


----------



## W C Slad (Jan 12, 2012)

Bob,
As jw suggested, I attempted to remove the collets, had a 1/4" in the router, but neither one would come out w/o some persuasion. I tried just the 1/2" collet with a bit, but the same problem presented itself-the collet would not release the bit. Also, the collet nut loosens, but does not have a place where it feels tight, thereby loosening the bit when turning more. Before buying replacement parts, I blew the collet housing and collets off good, but with no luck. Sooooooooo.....I guess I will bite the bit (no pun intended) and order parts. Thanks for your reply.

Bill


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Bill,

Please Let us know how you get on.

I did not think of BJ's idea.

Come to think of it, I buy 1/2" shank bits for my Makita and for my Triton.

Some bits fit the Makita but are very tight in the Triton and some bits fit the Triton and are very tight in the Makita. Go figure?

Have you changed brand of bits?


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Bill, 
What kind of wood have you worked with? I am thinking the oils and gum from the wood have "gummed up" the works.
It sounds like at this point you do have a major parts replacement issue on your hands.

I too own a Makita 3612C and have only three issues with it: the requirement for a collet adapter sleeve for 1/4 and 8 mm shank bits, the pushbutton and wrench collet tightening as opposed to a two-wrench system, and the one-year warranty. Mine did have a problem shortly before the one year lapsed, but no problems since then. Otherwise, it is a fine router. The light (torch in Harry's lingo) on the replacement model would be a welcome addition.


----------



## W C Slad (Jan 12, 2012)

Tom,
I have mostly worked with oak, ash, walnut, etc. I have worked with woods that have either been kiln dried or had a low moisture. Can't remember working with sappy woods and there didn't appear to be any residue on the collets, etc. I have had this router for quite a few years, however, and have used it on many projects so I could be wrong. When you say major parts replacement issues, are you speaking of new collets and nut or something more? 
Thank you for your reply and happy woodworking!

Bill


----------



## W C Slad (Jan 12, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> Please Let us know how you get on.
> 
> ...



Hi James,
I have used Craftsman bits and two other brand bits (1/4 and 1/2" shanks) and seem to have the same problem. I can see the bit shank length being different, but the diameter should be standard....????? As you said, go figure. Thanks.
Bill


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

W C Slad said:


> Tom,
> I have mostly worked with oak, ash, walnut, etc. I have worked with woods that have either been kiln dried or had a low moisture. Can't remember working with sappy woods and there didn't appear to be any residue on the collets, etc. I have had this router for quite a few years, however, and have used it on many projects so I could be wrong. When you say major parts replacement issues, are you speaking of new collets and nut or something more?
> Thank you for your reply and happy woodworking!
> 
> Bill


Hi Bill, 
I so far have worked almost exclusively with pine or whatever white wood the nearby big box stores have. They contain a lot of pitch and I have learned that cleaning my router bits when they seem to get dull can restore them well; I was applying the same logic to you situation, but clearly not the case.

Hi Bill, 
I was specifically referring to your post which I quoted below and the part I have made bold. Rereading it now I see that I misread it, so my comment is "inoperative".



W C Slad said:


> Bob,
> As jw suggested, I attempted to remove the collets, had a 1/4" in the router, but neither one would come out w/o some persuasion. I tried just the 1/2" collet with a bit, but the same problem presented itself-the collet would not release the bit. Also, the collet nut loosens, but does not have a place where it feels tight, thereby loosening the bit when turning more. Before buying replacement parts, *I blew the collet housing and collets off good, but with no luck.* Sooooooooo.....I guess I will bite the bit (no pun intended) and order parts. Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Bill


Thanks, and I look forward very much to it warming up enough for me to get back to routering. Best of luck to you so you can get back in action.


----------



## W C Slad (Jan 12, 2012)

Tom,
Thanks for your reply. I lived in Ohio for 32 years prior to moving home to Mississippi, so I can understand why you are waiting for warmer weather. It is in the sixties here today, so good woodworking weather. I wish you a speedy return to routering. I hope to be up and running soon.

Bill


----------

